# Bottom Aeration for the pond



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am about to drop a large amount of cash on a bottom Diffussor for the pond, its about 3/4 acre and about 11-12 ft deep. I have been looking at the Vertex Air -1 system ( ~1500 bucks with shipping, cabinet and weighted line) and also the Jones Fish Hatchery models CPA-1W which will run about ~$1300. I just need to make sure i get a unit with a quiet cabinet, weighted line and needs to have 2 head units so I can later, add a second line . I am looking for some recommendations on what you folks are using and if you had a chance to do it all over again, how would you change it up?

Thanks , Salmonid


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I got mine from Jones last fall. They delivered and installed in less than a day for what seemed like a reasonable price, but i can't remember the amount. My unit has two heads and is relatively quite. It's loud enough to hear from 10 feet away but probably not twenty ...just kind of a low and soft rumble. Further, I like Jones. Local company that has always been helpful to me, regardless of if I buy something or not.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have abt. the same size pond although abt. 5-6 ft deep. I use a 1/3 HP Gast
air compressor/vacuum pump. I have it in a ventilated doghouse on the edge of the pond. This pump, designed for 24/7 continuous operation is what some large fish stores use to run all their air requirements with many, many aquariums. I keep one as a stand-by in case the first one conks out or needs new carbon vanes. This is what was initially used in multiple quantities at Wingfoot Lake by Goodyear in Akron area, and what I think is still in use(in multiples) at Congress Lake. I use a piece of standard deep well tubing with bricks attached and let it free blow out of the end without any diperser. I have a tee off shore with equal lengths of tubing to two discharge locations near the middle of the pond. The pump has a restrictor valve on top which I leave at full flow into the pond. I got mine back when I knew a contractor with an account at the WW Grainger Co.
I know this setup costs considerably <<LESS>> than the prices you mentioned and yes, it's what I'd go to if I had to do it again elsewhere.
One prob. with areation is it keeps open water in the pond in Winter and I have many wild ducks(who my wife feeds!) come every day and leave at sunset. They prob. are crapping in my pond and adding lots of bad things?? Hopefully the areator takes care of most of this enrichment!


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I helped my uncle put up a metal windmill on his back pond a few years ago after one bad winter that wiped out most of his fish. It has twin aerator stones with separate valving. It's been in use for about 6 yrs now. Still looks good, no rust, no squeaks. Puts out enough air to keep open water all winter long above the stones. Nice setup and it doesn't cost a dime to run other than a little routine oiling/greasing.

I'll find out where he got it if you're interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Mark, you're welcome to stop by and check out my Air 1. It's not loud but not exactly quiet either. I've had it for about 6 years so you can get an idea of how it's holding up. Good move spending the extra dough on the weighted airline. The guy I bought it from also gave me all the connections and stainless steel fertilizer grade pipe clamps. Install took less than 2 hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

ATAC offers a whole range of reliable diffused aeration systems. Like you didn't know . We also sell all of the components individually.


----------

